# Dangers of D&D



## TimoS (Sep 30, 2004)

Live action role playing gone just a little bit too far

http://people.jyu.fi/~pejopeku/bar/dungeons_n_dragons.wmv  :knight:


----------



## Baytor (Sep 30, 2004)

I cannot properly express here how funny that was to me.

:boing2: :rofl: :uhyeah: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2004)

I think I used to game with that guy...he was, um...well, you saw.

He obviously failed his "Save vs bullets". LOL


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 30, 2004)

his running boots of escapement roll didn't land on twenty.


----------



## StraightRazor (Sep 30, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> his running boots of escapement roll didn't land on twenty.



Alright this is killing me. Trying to watch this will take hours on my computer. Somebody tell me what this is about.


----------



## bignick (Sep 30, 2004)

i don't know...some things are worth the wait


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 1, 2004)

Those gamers are recurring characters on Reno 911. As a teenager I played AD&D (get it right, D&D is totally different thing) and those guys NAIL the stereotypes (and realities). I love that show and the gamers are probably my favorite criminals. The KKK guys are pretty funny too...


----------

